# EMT in DFW



## jthaddeush (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi to all you guys from the DFW area! I'm a new EMT in the area looking for some insight on wheres good and bad to do my job hunting. I've been applying all over and so far not a lot of response but I'm sure thats because there are so few basic jobs. I've hit all the normal places like CareFlite, AMR, Medstar, and Medic One. 

And have started applying to ER's in the area JPS in Fort Worth being one of them and most of the THR hospitals. Has any one ever worked for JPS or any other ER's that were a good for bad experience?


----------



## UNTMatt (Sep 9, 2011)

JPS is going to be extremely difficult to get on with if you're not paramedic and even more difficult if you have little to no experience. I'd love to work for them but have been told by insiders that they won't really even bother looking at me. I've been trying, desperately to get hired on by a hospital for their education benefits but have had nothing but silence with the exception of one interview.

I applied for two positions with Careflight but was turned down due to lack of experience. Medstar and AMR in Arlington haven't posted any EMT-B positions that I've seen yet.

THR is tightening their belts as far as EMT positions go, unfortunately. Fewer and fewer positions coming available. I've heard that the jails use EMT's but the only one I've applied at was with Denton County Heath. I was rejected due to lack of experience. I'm going to start looking at the other jails to see what is available.

In the hospital, you're going to be a nurses aid, generally speaking, but the benefits are, generally, better than the EMS systems (which seem to only want to pay for paramedic training). In the field, life is more exciting, so it depends on what you're after.


----------



## CombatCasualtyCare21 (Sep 9, 2011)

isnt it funny how the one thing you need to get hired anywhere, experience, is the one thing that you cant get unless you get hired somewhere...i had the same thing happen when i first got certified, just be persistent. It will happen, might want to volly it up for a few months, if nothing else you will have it on your resume.


----------



## okiemedic (Sep 12, 2011)

There are a lot of companies in Dallas.

Guardian 
Lone Star
Medic One
Careflight
Metroplex Transit
AMR
County Ambulance
Rescue Squad 
TLC
Elite EMS

There is another one i can't remember....

Fort Worth
Guardian
Medstar
Neti (Non Emergency Transport Inc)
AMR

As Far as hiring tips go...I don't know about anybody else..But lately i've been seeing an influx of new EMT-b's who really shouldn't be in the field. They truly scare the absolute crap out of me. You wanna get hired...Know your stuff!! stand out as a professional....The company I work for just sent one of our EMT-b's to a Wheelchair van..Because He just can't seem to make decisions on his own...He didn't even know if he had a Bariatric wheelchair in his van..Cause he didn't know what one looked like!! 
He also didn't know how to work the oxygen tank!!!

If you know the stuff and act professional..You'll stick out..Cause there is ALOT of idiots out there also applying...The Turnover rate is high in this field too...Those folks who squeezed by in the Exams will eventually quit cause they don't get it...You can't possibly do something for very long you don't understand...

Companies are always hiring...I don't care what people say...They want somebody who sticks out...Don't look like everybody else...


----------



## Nervegas (Sep 15, 2011)

I won't say who I work for, but the boxes are orange and blue. I know that we have hired quite a few EMT-B's recently and with our call volume going up and slots still open I would imagine they will be doing another round of hiring soon. I would get an app in soon, and on the online assessment thing, always answer Strongly yes or no, dont do anything in the middle (tip from HR). It isnt a bad company to work for, mostly IFT stuff going to various places, and 911 backup for our 911 trucks in Balch Springs and ferris on the east side. West side is all 911 except for Tarrant which is IFT's in the mid-cities area. Pay is definitely the best, just have to put up with politics at times.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 15, 2011)

I love how you describe the work areas and the colors of the units, but refuse to say you work for CareFlite.


----------



## Nervegas (Sep 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I love how you describe the work areas and the colors of the units, but refuse to say you work for CareFlite.



Lol, according to our social media policy, we arent supposed to say that on the internet. :lol:


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 15, 2011)

Nervegas said:


> Lol, according to our social media policy, we arent supposed to say that on the internet. :lol:



Yea, well AMR used to have the same policy and were brought to court.  They promptly settled.  


Any agency that fires you for mentioning who you work for online will lose the lawsuit that stems from it.



Plus, CF has to actually find out who you are


----------



## Nervegas (Sep 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Yea, well AMR used to have the same policy and were brought to court.  They promptly settled.
> 
> 
> Any agency that fires you for mentioning who you work for online will lose the lawsuit that stems from it.
> ...



Ah, well, yes this is very true. I know that there is at least one other CF lurker around here somewhere.

But to the OP, be careful where you work, I would stick with the big names if possible, even TLC or Lone Star are good places to work, the other fly by night places are dubious around here at best.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 15, 2011)

Good luck to everyone above.


----------



## Nervegas (Sep 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Good luck to everyone above. I find myself in the same boat at the paramedic level.



Thats really strange, a lot of services are hurting for medics, I know ETMC is hiring, so are we and so is Medstar.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 15, 2011)

Nervegas said:


> Thats really strange, a lot of services are hurting for medics, I know ETMC is hiring, so are we and so is Medstar.



ETMC is actually on a hiring freeze. Just started the job search, need to relocate at this point.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 15, 2011)

usal said he doesn't want to work for MedStar 



Plus, don't get me started on CFs hiring....


----------



## Nervegas (Sep 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> usal said he doesn't want to work for MedStar
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, don't get me started on CFs hiring....



Lol, our hiring is crazy weird, they will hire when we say we dont need anyone and not when we do, we have had some shake ups in the management area recently, so its a bit more streamlined as far as East vs West now. CF would definitely hire a medic though, we need more.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> usal said he doesn't want to work for MedStar


I never said that, I said at the time I was pursuing a transport spot at another agency. Speaking of which... 



Linuss said:


> Plus, don't get me started on CFs hiring....


I'm crazy too, so we can sit in the same padded room.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I'm crazy too, so we can sit in the same padded room.



Except for the fact that after 3 years I finally got past that part for MedStar


----------



## UNTMatt (Sep 16, 2011)

Nervegas said:


> ...and on the online assessment thing, always answer Strongly yes or no, dont do anything in the middle (tip from HR).



Thanks for that tip...unfortunately, I already took the test. If they give it to me again, I'll just use one side or the other. I didn't ever use the middle, just usually one in from left or right. 

Although, they told me in their response that they had received a lot of applicants with experience greater than mine.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah.. CareFlite did that to me last year.  That's their favorite worn out answer.


----------



## Nervegas (Sep 17, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Yeah.. CareFlite did that to me last year.  That's their favorite worn out answer.



Which is surprising given your experience, and our need for paramedics.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 17, 2011)

It's that damn strong agree / disagree test.   It was the bane of me for the longest time.


----------



## Nervegas (Sep 18, 2011)

Linuss said:


> It's that damn strong agree / disagree test.   It was the bane of me for the longest time.



Lol, I finally figured it out when I applied the first time and a friend of mine who is in HR at another company told me about that secret. Took me twice to get on with CF.


----------



## jthaddeush (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for all the replies. I would love to work for medstar or careflight but so far no luck with either of them. I did get interviews with elite ems and select ems in Allen TX. Any one know any thing about either of them?


----------



## jthaddeush (Oct 1, 2011)

So I had an interview with Elite and Select EMS both seemed a little on the small side. Any have a heads up about either of these companies? I'm still hoping to hear back from careflite 'crosses fingers'.


----------

